# Hello



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Saying my hello. Photographer in Devon who got in to coffee because I'm a bit of a geek and like learning things. Coffee seemed pretty simple at first but the more I read and learnt the more I realised I didn't know. So here I am, on a coffee forum, where does it end?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lamb!

Lamb goes with mint sauce









Welcome to Coffee Forums UK


----------

